# فقدت انوثتها والسبب الرجل!!!



## artamisss (27 أغسطس 2006)

من الانثى الحقيقية في نظر الرجل ومتى تضـيع أنوثتها؟ 

لكل رجل ميوله والجوانب التي يركز عليها في اعجابه بالمرأة، ولكن يجتمع معظم الرجال على عدة نقاط يجب ان تتوفر في كل امرأة حتى تبدو انثى بكل ما للكلمة من معنى... ما هي هذه الامور. 


يقـول الرجل أريدها ضعـيفة معي قـوية مع الآخرين. هذه هي الأنثى الحقـيقـية في نظـــر الرجــل ... والرجـل يسـتطيع مساعــدة المرأة على الاحتفاظ بهذه الأنوثة بأن يحترم ضعـف المرأة معه .. ولا يسـتغـله وأن يمنحها القـوة بعـطـفه وحـنانه واحـتـرامه .. وأن يعـلّمها الضعـف الجـمـيل وليس ضعـف الانزواء وفـقـدان الثقة. 

الأنوثة فــن ..
 والرجل يستطيع بذكائه أن يعـلم زوجـته هـذا الفـن .. فـبعـض الرجال يتقن هذا الفـن.. وبعـض الرجال يدفع المرأة إلى أن تتخـلى عـن أنوثـتها وضعـفها وتتمرد عـلى الرجل لأنه استغـل حبها وضعـفها وأهانها بدلاً من أن يثني عـليها .. هنا بعـض النساء يتغـيرن إلى النقيض.:new2:  

الرجل الواثق من نفسه يستطيع أن يقود أقوى النساء ويحولها إلى كائن وديع يحـتاج منه لمسة حـنان. 

متى تفقد المرأة انوثتها حسب رأي الرجال 

إن علا صوتها.. أو أصبح خـشـناً فـظاً، أو أدمنت العبوس والانفعال، أو تعـامـلت بعــضلات مفـتولة، أو نطقت لفـظاً قـبـيحاً أو فاحشاً، أو تخلت عن الرحمة تجاه كائن ضعـيف، أو أدمنت الكراهـية وفـضلتها عـلى الحـب، أو غـلبت الانتقام على التسامح، أو جهلت متى تـتـكلم .. ومتى تصـمـت، أو قـصر شعرها وطال لسانها، تضيع أنوثة المرأة حين تهمل الرقة والطيبة، وحين تنسى حق الاحترام والإكبار للرجل زوجاً وأباً وأخاً .. ومعلماً، وحين لا توقر كبيراً أو ترحم صغـيراً. 

جمال المرأة ليس في قـوامها .. أو ملامحها فحـسب. ورشاقتها ليست في "الريـجيـم" القـاسي. الأنوثة شيء تشعره .. ولا تراه.
_________________​


----------



## ميريت (27 أغسطس 2006)

مش عارفه اقول ايه ولا ايه ولا ايه


مفيش كلمه قولتيها غلط


الانوثه احساس بس برضه الشكل مهم يا ودوو

يعني الشكل الخارجي بينعكس علي نفسيه البنت او الست
كا ما بتبقا جميله كل ما بتحس بانوثتها اكتر
وكل ما بتحس انها مرغوبه بتحس بنفسها اكتر

والراجل الي عليه الاساس في تعامل الست وهو الي بيخليها تتخلي عن الضعف
بتاعها مع انه اجمل حاجه في الست ضعفها

ولازم الراجل يحسس الست بانوثتها عشان ينعكس دا عليه
وميحاولش يضعف قدامها عشان دا بيقويها
وميحاولش يحسسها انها كتير عليه لانها بتركبه



وبعدين اقوي سلاح في الست ضعفها ( لو عرفت تستغله صح)

ومتكونش غشيمه

بجد احيكي يا دودو علي الموضوع
بس عاوزين نشوف راي الشباب بقا​


----------



## artamisss (27 أغسطس 2006)

* اكيد  الشكل الخارجى  لازم  لكن فىبنات شكلهم  من برة وحش  سواء حجما او جمالا   ومع ذلك لما تتعاملى معاها تحسى انك ببتعاملى  فعلا مع بنت  انتى واقفه قصاد بنت  فى طريقه كلامها فى طريقه تعاملها  كله كله 


عاوزين راى الغفر  وشيوخ الغفر اللى معانااااااااااااههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## ميرنا (27 أغسطس 2006)

*انا جيت اهوه سمعت سيرت جيت يا بت يا دودو*

*بس بس دى عالم يختى مش بيعجبهم العجب*


----------



## ميريت (27 أغسطس 2006)

artamisss قال:


> * اكيد الشكل الخارجى لازم لكن فىبنات شكلهم من برة وحش سواء حجما او جمالا ومع ذلك لما تتعاملى معاها تحسى انك ببتعاملى فعلا مع بنت انتى واقفه قصاد بنت فى طريقه كلامها فى طريقه تعاملها كله كله *
> 
> 
> *عاوزين راى الغفر وشيوخ الغفر اللى معانااااااااااااههههههههههههههههه*


 

اكتر بنت بتبقا حساسه البنت  الي مش جميله
الجميله بتبقا غروره بجمالها

وممكن تجرح وتقسي وميهمهاش


لكن البنت الي مش جميله شكلا
بتبقا فيها كميه مشاعر متتوصفش
وصعب تلاقي نصها عن البنت الجميله


لكن دا غير الاحساس بالانوثه
الاحساس بالانوثه حاجه تانيه خالص


المشاعر حاجه والانوثه في التعامل حاجه


----------



## ramyghobrial (27 أغسطس 2006)

اولا الموضوع 10/10 وجميل جدا بس ليا حبة تعليقات عما على حبة حاجات مش عارف عما في الرجاله ولا بالنسبالي انا بس 



> يقـول الرجل أريدها ضعـيفة معي




مش ممكن نغير كلمة ضعيفة ونخليها حساسة وحنونة لان ضعيفة دي مش بتعجبني ضعيفة يعني مكسورة مثلا الكلمة ممكن يكون ليها كذا معنى وكذا مدلول 

لانك بعد الجملة دي قولتي 


> وأن يعـلّمها الضعـف الجـمـيل وليس ضعـف الانزواء وفـقـدان الثقة


. 
يبقى كدة مش ضعف بقة ولا اية





> جمال المرأة ليس في قـوامها .. أو ملامحها فحـسب. ورشاقتها ليست في "الريـجيـم" القـاسي. الأنوثة شيء تشعره .. ولا تراه.


 
انا اعتقد ان الجمال بيبقى توليفة من كلة  ممكن تبقى حاجة ناقصة لكن بتبقى مؤثرة برضة وفي الاخر بيحيكي ياديانا بعودتك بمواضيعك الجامدة والموضوع جميل اوي وعجبني جدا


----------



## artamisss (29 أغسطس 2006)

*بصى يا ميريت  انا بتكلم  هنا على الانوثه فن فى التعامل   يعنى  مش  شرط تلاقى  بنت امورة  علشان تقولى عليها  فعلا انا حاسه انى واقفه مع ليدى  او انسه لبقه شكلها وطريقتها ومشيتها وفكرها  ولبسها ووووالخ
 ده اللى انا بتكلم عليه


بالنسبه لرامى ميرسى على كلامك   بالنسبه للضعف  المقصود بيه هنا انها تكون امرأه  معاه  يعنى مش نظام  الند بالند  انا زيى زيك فى البيت  دى  اكتر حاجه  تخلى الراجل يضعف  قدام طلبتها  بس طبعا المرأه العاقله اللى  بتعمل كدة بحكمه 

بالنسبه لانه يعلمها  ااااااه  هاقولك يعلمها ازاى  برقته معاها  بملاطفته فى كلامها  يحسسها  انها على الرغم من انها  كائن اضعف منه لكن  فيها  قوة عاجباه 

اتمنى اكون وضحت الامر *


----------



## ramyghobrial (29 أغسطس 2006)

*اوووووووووووك كدة انا معاكي وفهمتك صح كدة عليكي نور ربنا يكملكم بعلقكم *


----------



## ميريت (31 أغسطس 2006)

artamisss قال:


> *بصى يا ميريت انا بتكلم هنا على الانوثه فن فى التعامل يعنى مش شرط تلاقى بنت امورة علشان تقولى عليها فعلا انا حاسه انى واقفه مع ليدى او انسه لبقه شكلها وطريقتها ومشيتها وفكرها ولبسها ووووالخ*
> *ده اللى انا بتكلم عليه*


 


دودو الانوثه احساس داخلي بيجي نتيجه المظهر الخارجي


----------



## artamisss (1 سبتمبر 2006)

* طب  مافى  مثلا ممثلات حلوات جدا  لكن ماتحسيش انك  واقفه قدام  ليدى او شاعرة  انك بتتعاملى مع انوثه فيها   بالعكس انتى بتحسى انها  فيها بعض الغرور  فيها بعض  التناكه زى مابيقولوا  عاوزة تظهر انها راقيه  بمظرها  وفلوسها  ولبسها  لكن من جوها  مفيش الاحساس  اللى اتربت عليه 


بصى انا لما بشوف افلام الستينات  والسبيعنات  اتفرج على البنات وهما خرجين رايحين الجامعه  ولا الالاجازة حتى  والفساتين والجيب  والاناقه وقمه  الرقه فى التعامل  للبنت  وهى فى سن الشباب  بتخلينى  ابص  لدلوقتى  واقول فعلالالالالالالالالالا الولاد ليهم حق يتفرجوا على الدش و الفضائيات والاغانى  ويعاكسوا ووووو الخ 

لان فكرة الانوته المحترمه فى التعامل والاحساس اللى بوصله للرجل  مختلف من  زمان لدلقوتى  شتااااان

انما دلوقتى لو سالتى  واحده  مثلا عن لبسها   هل ده  اشعرها  بانها  ليدى  راقيه كدة فى التعامل مع الناس  هاتلاقيها بترد بتناكه  اولا   ثانيا  هاتقولك البادىيهات  والبرمودا  وكل مايظهر  جمالى  بيحسسنى انى  انثىىىىى  

ولكن  ليست انثى فى تعاملها  مع الرجل  ولا تجعله يشعر  انها كيان  داخل جسد جميل  علشان كدة الموضه دلوقتى  شده النحافه  علشان يعجبوا الولد 

ده الفرق اللى انا بتكلم عليه اتمنى اكون وضحت وجهه نظرى *


----------



## My Rock (1 سبتمبر 2006)

من الغير المنصف ان نجد عيب في النساء و بعد التحليل و التفسير عن عوامله و أنتاجاته نرمي اللوم و السبب على الراجل كأنما المرأة هي كائن لا حول له ولا قوة و لا تستطيع الرد في عواصف الرجل و شبهتموها بالسفينة التي لا قبطان لها سوى امواج الرجل و رياحه ليرسي بها اينما شاء دون سابق انذار و يا تصيب انها ترسى بالبر الجيد او تخيب انها ترسي في خرابة بيت ام ستوري!

فقدان المرأة لانثوتها من عدمه قد يكون الرجل احد اسبابه الضعيفة, التي قد تكون في المعاملة السيئة لكن عمر المرأة ما صارت رجل بسبب معاملة الرجل, فكيف للرجل المخلوق لاجل المعايشة مع المرأة أن يقلبها  الى صنفه فلو تركناها للطبيعة لاصبح هذا مستحيلا, فموازين الطبيعة و ضروفها لا تقلب نعجتها خروفها

ولو قلنا جدلا ان هذا صحيح بالرغم من عدمه, فهل اصبحت المرأة كائن ينصاع الى ظروف الرجل؟
و لماذا تنصاع المرأة لهذه الظروف دون الانصياع الى عدم شراء اغلى فساتين السهرة بحسب رغبة الرجل؟

و مثيلها ينطبق على الذهب من الاسورة و الاعقاد و المحابس!


----------



## ميريت (1 سبتمبر 2006)

*توهتيني*
*انا مبقتش عارفه اوصل لوجهه نظرك*

*



بصى انا لما بشوف افلام الستينات والسبيعنات اتفرج على البنات وهما خرجين رايحين الجامعه ولا الالاجازة حتى والفساتين والجيب والاناقه وقمه الرقه فى التعامل للبنت وهى فى سن الشباب بتخلينى ابص لدلوقتى واقول فعلالالالالالالالالالا الولاد ليهم حق يتفرجوا على الدش و الفضائيات والاغانى ويعاكسوا ووووو الخ 

لان فكرة الانوته المحترمه فى التعامل والاحساس اللى بوصله للرجل مختلف من زمان لدلقوتى شتااااان

انما دلوقتى لو سالتى واحده مثلا عن لبسها هل ده اشعرها بانها ليدى راقيه كدة فى التعامل مع الناس هاتلاقيها بترد بتناكه اولا ثانيا هاتقولك البادىيهات والبرمودا وكل مايظهر جمالى بيحسسنى انى انثىىىىى 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 


دودو مفيش احسن من افلام الابيض والاسود
كنت عملت مناقشه قبل كدا
ايه يفضل الولاد والبنات
حب الايام دي ولا حب ايام زمان

رد جوني وعجبني رده جدا
جوني قال بكل صراحه ووضوح
افضل حب ايام زمان
ايام زمان كان الولد بيحفي ورا البنت والبنت مكنتش تكلمه ليه عشان عيب
ولو حصل وكلمها وحصل بينهم حب بيبقا واثق انها مش هتبص لحد غيره ليه عشان عيييييب
بيعمل المستحيل عشانها عشان تعب في حبها وعشان خايف علي سمعتها برضه ليه عشان عيييب

اما الايام دي الولد يشوف اي بنت يجري هاتي نمره تليفونك او البنت هي الي تطلبه حتي
هوب يفوت اسبوع يتقابلوا علي ناصيه الشارع وياعالم ايه الي بيحصل
الحب ملوش البريق بتاع زمان الحب مبقاش عزري زي زمان 

عجبني ره جدا نفسه يرجع لحب ايام الستينات 
لانه الحب ايامها كان له بريق خاص
دلوقتي كل حاجه سهله المشاعر سهله وكله سهل في سهل
لكن نيجي عند الجواز بقا ملوش بريق ولا احترام المشكله انه الست دلوقتي بقا ليها مساحه من الحريه بس للاسف بتستخدمها اسوا استخدام

* 
*



ولكن ليست انثى فى تعاملها مع الرجل ولا تجعله يشعر انها كيان داخل جسد جميل علشان كدة الموضه دلوقتى شده النحافه علشان يعجبوا الولد 

ده الفرق اللى انا بتكلم عليه اتمنى اكون وضحت وجهه نظرى

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
دودو انا بعاني من المشكله دي
بس مش عشان اعجب حد 
كل الي حواليا شايفني رفيعه وانا شايفه نفسي تخينه جدا
بيبقا نفسي في الاكل ومش بقربله
ولو كلت حاجه نفسي فيها غصب عني برجعها من غير قصد
لانه الاكل بقا عندي منه هاجس بقيت بترعب من الاكل لانه اقل اكل بيتخني
والمشكله اني ش قادره اعترف بالمشكله
وشايفه انه كل الي حواليا غلط وانا بس الي صح
وشايفه محدش فيهم بيفهم دي الموضوي الرفع التخن دا موضه قديمه
*


----------



## artamisss (2 سبتمبر 2006)

* ياروك االمرأة فى مجتمعنا الشرقى محبوسه شويه يعنى معندهاش حريه الانطلاقه  فى التعبير عن شخصيتها  فى لبسها  وتعاملها ومشيتها  حتى 

انا مش عاوزة اقولكوا ان انا حيانا بحس ان شخصيه الانسان ممكن تتعرفمن مشيته 
زمان بقى يا ميريت كنتتى تحسى ان المرأة دى حتى لو لبسه جلابيه فلاحى بس شخصيتها  باينه من لبسها  وكلامها 

انما دلوقتى كله لابس بنطلونات  كله لابس جينزات كله لابس باديهاتتتتتت كله عمال يخسسسسسسسسسسسسس
كله بيتفننن فى ازاى يطلع اسرار ماله بالتجميل 
معدتش الانوثه واضحه فى البنات بس حتى  الرقه  والخفه والدلع و الدلال حتى فى الحب زى مانتى بتقولى ان حب زمان مختلف  
يا خوفى يا بدران على ايام عيالنا  هايبقو عاملين ازاى  ربنا يستر  ورحمنا  *


----------



## ميريت (2 سبتمبر 2006)

artamisss قال:


> *انما دلوقتى كله لابس بنطلونات كله لابس جينزات كله لابس باديهاتتتتتت كله عمال يخسسسسسسسسسسسسس*
> *كله بيتفننن فى ازاى يطلع اسرار ماله بالتجميل *
> *معدتش الانوثه واضحه فى البنات بس حتى الرقه والخفه والدلع و الدلال حتى فى الحب زى مانتى بتقولى ان حب زمان مختلف *
> *يا خوفى يا بدران على ايام عيالنا هايبقو عاملين ازاى ربنا يستر ورحمنا *


 


مالك عماله تدقي علي الباديهاتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت
ويخسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس


ايه يا دودو
حسستيني انه فيه حاجه غلط

وبعدين مش عيب يا دودو انه البنت تهتم بشكلها
وتخس لو دا هيبقا احسن
وبعدين مش لازم تبقا شوال دقيق عشان تحسي انها ست
بالعكس
ليه متهتمش بنفسها وجسمها وشكلها
بادق تفاصيلها
ليه لاء


مش عيب مش عيب مش عيببببببببببببببببببببببببببب


----------



## ميرنا (2 سبتمبر 2006)

*والا لو عملتو ايه لو روحتو اشتريتو الرقه باين علينا شيوخ غفر مفيش مرا حضرته فيلم اجنبى وشوفته البنات بجد مش بيهتمو بنفسهم بس باين انهم بنات مش بيحطو مكياج ولا واخدين توكيل سايبس بويات يعنى  لكن زىالقمر بس يعم دا الواحد بيحبط*


*اركنو انتو لو عملتو ايه مصر للرجاله يعم*


----------



## ramyghobrial (2 سبتمبر 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> مالك عماله تدقي علي الباديهاتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت
> ويخسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس
> 
> 
> ...


 
الله عليكي يامرمر ربنا يحميكي
*


			
				ميرنا قال:
			
		


والا لو عملتو ايه لو روحتو اشتريتو الرقه باين علينا شيوخ غفر مفيش مرا حضرته فيلم اجنبى وشوفته البنات بجد مش بيهتمو بنفسهم بس باين انهم بنات مش بيحطو مكياج ولا واخدين توكيل سايبس بويات يعنى لكن زىالقمر بس يعم دا الواحد بيحبط


اركنو انتو لو عملتو ايه مصر للرجاله يعم

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*لا ياميرنا موجودين في مصر وانا باكدلك باكدلك باكدلك بلا افلام اجنبي بلا نيلة *


----------



## ميرنا (2 سبتمبر 2006)

*يعم اركن انتا مش فاهم حاجه *


----------



## Coptic Man (2 سبتمبر 2006)

*انا عجبتني بجد كل ردود ميريت 

ربنا يخلي دماغك نضيفة اكتر واكتر يا ميريت 

ويا ميرنا لسه فيه بنات زي القمر ولا انتي نسيتي تحسبي نفسك يا بطوط

نرجع للموضوع 

انا في رايئ اني الانوثي اجمل واحسن من الشكل بكتيررررررررر

طيب تصدقوا اننا بشوف بنات اطفال وانوثتها روعة 

والانوثي احساس داخلي بينبع علي كل المحطيين بالبنت 

ومن اكبر صفاته البارزه الرقة في التعامل ورقة الطباع 

والمحبة البالغة لكل القرايبين والضعيف قبل القوي 

الانوثي شئ جميل اوي في البنت وبيخلي اي راجل يحس انه ارتبط ببنوته فعلا 

مش بواحد صحبه هههههههههه*


----------



## ميريت (3 سبتمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *والا لو عملتو ايه لو روحتو اشتريتو الرقه باين علينا شيوخ غفر مفيش مرا حضرته فيلم اجنبى وشوفته البنات بجد مش بيهتمو بنفسهم بس باين انهم بنات مش بيحطو مكياج ولا واخدين توكيل سايبس بويات يعنى لكن زىالقمر بس يعم دا الواحد بيحبط*
> 
> 
> *اركنو انتو لو عملتو ايه مصر للرجاله يعم*


 

مش بالميكب يا ميرنا
بس سوري يعني
فيه اساسيات
لازم تهتم بيها البنت في شكلها

وبعدين البنات الاجنبيات اكتر بنات محافظه علي شكلها
بتلاقي جسمها منسق
وواخده الها منه
شعرها مرتب
نضيفاااااااااا
لكن بصي بقا للمصريات
انا مش هعلق باكتر من كدا لاني مش عارفه اخشس في تفاصيل


----------



## ميريت (3 سبتمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> الله عليكي يامرمر ربنا يحميكي
> 
> 
> *لا ياميرنا موجودين في مصر وانا باكدلك باكدلك باكدلك بلا افلام اجنبي بلا نيلة *


 


ميرسي يا رامي
اا عن موجودين
سيبيه في حاله اليومين دول
الهيمان بتاع نانسي


----------



## ميريت (3 سبتمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *انا عجبتني بجد كل ردود ميريت *
> 
> *ربنا يخلي دماغك نضيفة اكتر واكتر يا ميريت *
> 
> ...


 


ربنا يديك ياهوت
بس واحد صحبه دي حسه انك بتنبط علي حاجه يا شقيق


----------



## ramyghobrial (3 سبتمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *يعم اركن انتا مش فاهم حاجه *


 
اذاي ياميرنا فهميني


----------



## artamisss (3 سبتمبر 2006)

* يا استاذتى الفاضله  ميريت انا ماقصدش انها ماتهمتش بنفسها ولا لشكلها  لكن فى فررررررررررررق انها تهتم بنفسها  لمجرد لفت  نظر ولد او شاب معاها 

لكن زمان  كانت البنت بتهتم بنفسها  لانها حاسه انها بننننننننننت  مش مجرد جسم يجذب الناس 

وبعدين  هانروح بعيد ليه انتى مش  بتنزلى الكنيسه ليالى العيد والافراح شوفى بنفسك  انا مابتكلمش على اللبس انه غير  لائق  لكن لازم البنت تحس انها  بنت بنوثتها  فى شخصيتها وتعاملها  مش بانوثتها  فى جسمها 
*


----------



## Coptic Man (3 سبتمبر 2006)

artamisss قال:


> * لكن زمان  كانت البنت بتهتم بنفسها  لانها حاسه انها بننننننننننت  مش مجرد جسم يجذب الناس
> 
> وبعدين  هانروح بعيد ليه انتى مش  بتنزلى الكنيسه ليالى العيد والافراح شوفى بنفسك  انا مابتكلمش على اللبس انه غير  لائق  لكن لازم البنت تحس انها  بنت بنوثتها  فى شخصيتها وتعاملها  مش بانوثتها  فى جسمها
> *



اؤيدك بشدة يا ديانا


----------



## دروب (4 سبتمبر 2006)

سلام يا شباب
انا في رأي السبب هو في المرأة وذلك لانها تعودت على ان تكون دائا ظعيفة تعتمد على الرجل في الكثير من الامور ز. يمكن كلامي هذا صعب على الكثير منكم ولاكنها الحقيقة 
يجب على المرأة ان تثبت وجودها كأمرأة فعلا وان لا تبقى تتأرجح في دوامة حقوق المرأة وهي اول الناس الذين يسلبةن المرأة حقوقها 
لأن المرأة هي التي تبني شخصيتها الضعيفة


----------



## artamisss (4 سبتمبر 2006)

*اهلا  بيك اولا يا دروب  معانا  منور المنتدى

بص يا دروب الطبيعى  ان المرأة خلقها ربنا  كائن ضعيف  والرجل اقوى منها  والرجل  رجولته فى المجتمع مش مستمده من قوة  عضلاته  ولا شكله الخارجى فقط لكن من افكارة برضه  وانه يعتمد عليه لالالالالالالازم  الست تعتمد على الراجل  لانه  هو راس البيت  وهو راس المرأة   ولكن زى مانت قلت المراة لازم تهتم بشخصيتها   وتقويها  مش معنى  كدة انها   توصل لمرحله انا اللى لازم كلامى يمشى  لانها كده هاتكون  فقدت ضعفها الطبيعى اللى ربنا خلقها بيه  وتبقى لا هى ست ولا راجل 

انا  هنا بحدد نقط معينه  الانوووووووووووووثه  دى احساس وفن  والمراه ليست هى الوحيده المتحكمه فى جعل الاخرين يشعرون انها الجنس الناااااااااعم الرقيق   لكن الرجل كمااااااااااااان 

زمان لما كانو بيجوا يعاكسوا البنت حتى  كانو مؤدبين ومحترمين فى معاكستهم  يعلم ربنا  علشان كده كانت  بالنت تروح ماشيه وسايبه اللى عمال يتكلم ده مع نفسه 

النهارده  لو الراجل جه عاكس واحده  كلامه بقى بذيئ للغايه تقشعر له الابدان  شييييييييئ طبيعى البنت  تروح جايه فى وسط الشارع عاملاله فضيحه  علنااااااا بالشبشب كمااان؟؟؟؟؟؟

حتى زمان كان الرجاله لما يشوفوا  بنت فعععععععععععلا حلوة بيعاكسوها باحترام  اصلها فعلا جنس لطيف وناعم 

بس  اوعوا تفهمو انى بدعو للمعاكسات تانى  ولا حاجه  ههههههههههههه*


----------



## ميريت (5 سبتمبر 2006)

artamisss قال:


> * يا استاذتى الفاضله ميريت انا ماقصدش انها ماتهمتش بنفسها ولا لشكلها لكن فى فررررررررررررق انها تهتم بنفسها لمجرد لفت نظر ولد او شاب معاها *
> 
> *لكن زمان كانت البنت بتهتم بنفسها لانها حاسه انها بننننننننننت مش مجرد جسم يجذب الناس *
> 
> *وبعدين هانروح بعيد ليه انتى مش بتنزلى الكنيسه ليالى العيد والافراح شوفى بنفسك انا مابتكلمش على اللبس انه غير لائق لكن لازم البنت تحس انها بنت بنوثتها فى شخصيتها وتعاملها مش بانوثتها فى جسمها *


 


معاكي يا دودو انه دا الواقع دلوقتي
وبعدين ايه الي بيخلي البنت تموت نفسها في الرجيم
الهدوم الموجوده
انتي عارفه يا دودو
انا لو تخنت كيلو واحد الدولاب كله يترمي
وهخش اي محل هتعقد في حياتي
لاني مش هلاقي مقاسي
مع انه كله بيقول عليه رفيعه 
دا الواقع
وبعدين لو بقيت تخينه شويه مش هلاقي لبس بناتي مش هعيش سني
هو دا الي موجود
وبعدين مش محتاجه فرح يا دودو عشان تشوفي اخر موضي
انزلي الكنيسه اي يوم في الاسبوع
هتلاقي عرض ازياء ولازم نجاري المجتع الي احنا عايشين فيه عشان منبقاش شاذين عنه ويتقال علينا  اننا مبهدلين في روحنا


----------



## ميريت (5 سبتمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> اؤيدك بشدة يا ديانا


 



انا كمان بايدك بشده يا دودو
بس لو عملنا مقاطعه عن الهدوم الي في المحلات
هنلبس ايه
هو دا الموجود


----------



## Coptic Man (6 سبتمبر 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> انا كمان بايدك بشده يا دودو
> بس لو عملنا مقاطعه عن الهدوم الي في المحلات
> هنلبس ايه
> هو دا الموجود



*مش هو ده الموجود

هو ده اللي انتوا عاوزينه وبتحبوا تلبسوه

انا عندي اختي كل لابسها شيك وكلاسيك وعمره ما كان من الكلام الفاضي بتاع اليومين دول

وبتلاقي طلبها 

لو فعلا البنات عاوزه اللبس ده وبتدور عليها ده هيدفع التجار انها تجيب الملابس دي

بدل الكلام الفاضي اللي ماشي دلوقت 

لانكم انتوا اللي بتحركوا السوق مش هو اللي بيتحرك لوحده

احنا عندنا محل وفاهم النظام ماشي ازاي *


----------



## artamisss (6 سبتمبر 2006)

* يعنى  هو لازم افجر انثوتى  باللبس  علشان اقول مفيش غيرة فى المحلات  مافى كل واحده على حجمها  الطبيعى ههاتلاقى شيك  وحلو 
بس انا معاكى فىى حته يا ميريت انها بقت  اتجاه عااااااااااام  فى البنات كلهم   بس غلط  اننا كامسيحيين نكون زيهم  كده 
 المسيح قالنا انتم نور العالم  وبعدين مش احنا اللى ناخد منهم  الاتجاه العام  احنا اللى نحدد  مااديكى شايفه  لبسهم 
مش عاوزة اقولك ان فى مرة فى  واحد مفتى  على الفضائيات  واحده بتساله على اللبس وكده  ق الها  طب ماتشوفى الراهبات  النسكيات  ولبسهم  مش لازم نبقى  احسن منهم !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  عينى عنيك  كده 

انا مابقولكيش تلبسى  خمار ولا تترهبنى  ولا تلبسى  بكم   بس البسى  مايليق بيكى  كابنت  المسيح  علشان تبقى محترمه فى نظر الولد كمان  لو انتى عاوزة  تتجوزى واحد محترم 
لكن اللى يقعد يبص بقى يمين وشمال ويقول  دى بت روشه  دى عماله تقاليع  دى اخر موضه بالبادى  والكلام ده 
مش فى كل حته ينفع اللبس ده  و لو العريس فكر  كده  يبقى   ماعلكوش يابنات حواء  اى مسؤليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## ramyghobrial (6 سبتمبر 2006)

*انا مش مع ان خطيبتي تلبس لبس فاضح والناس يبصولها في الشارع ويقولو ماهو العيب مش عليها العيب على الي ..... ماشي جمبها اذاي قابل على نفسة كدا المجتمع بتاعنا مابيسمحش بكدة *


----------



## ميريت (6 سبتمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *مش هو ده الموجود*
> 
> *هو ده اللي انتوا عاوزينه وبتحبوا تلبسوه*
> 
> ...


 


يا مينا احنا عندنا كام سنه
انا عن نفسي 24 مش هروح البس كلاسك وكل الي في سني بيلبسوا كاجول
وبعدين انت عندك محل ادوات تجميل وبرفيومز
ودي الي بتعتمد علي الطلبات
لكن اللبس معظمه مستورد
لانه المصري ميتلبس اصلا لا خامه ولا شكل
يعني حاجه منقدرش نتحكم فيها


----------



## ميريت (6 سبتمبر 2006)

artamisss قال:


> * يعنى هو لازم افجر انثوتى باللبس علشان اقول مفيش غيرة فى المحلات مافى كل واحده على حجمها الطبيعى ههاتلاقى شيك وحلو *
> *بس انا معاكى فىى حته يا ميريت انها بقت اتجاه عااااااااااام فى البنات كلهم بس غلط اننا كامسيحيين نكون زيهم كده *
> *المسيح قالنا انتم نور العالم وبعدين مش احنا اللى ناخد منهم الاتجاه العام احنا اللى نحدد مااديكى شايفه لبسهم *
> *مش عاوزة اقولك ان فى مرة فى واحد مفتى على الفضائيات واحده بتساله على اللبس وكده ق الها طب ماتشوفى الراهبات النسكيات ولبسهم مش لازم نبقى احسن منهم !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! عينى عنيك كده *
> ...


 



يا ديانا خلي بالك احنا بقينا اكتر منهم دلوقتي
الي بنعيب عليهم ول نصهم مخمرين ومنقبين
وشريحه صغيره منهم بس الي بتلبس كدا
يادودو المسيحين الي بيبدعوا في الموضه الايام دي
انزلي الشارع وشوفي المسحين لبسين ايه وشوفي هما لبسين ايه
العيب فينا احنا يا ديانا العيب فينا


----------



## ميريت (6 سبتمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> *انا مش مع ان خطيبتي تلبس لبس فاضح والناس يبصولها في الشارع ويقولو ماهو العيب مش عليها العيب على الي ..... ماشي جمبها اذاي قابل على نفسة كدا المجتمع بتاعنا مابيسمحش بكدة *


 


ايه هو اللبس الفاضح يا رامي بالنسبه ليك
العريان دا ش وجود من اصله
كل الي نازل بكم

ايه هو اللبس الفاضح بالنسبه ليك ؟


----------

